# Henry Alford and Richard Sibbes on Logos Pre-pub



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello.

I just got my Logos Gold library in today and was looking at the prepub list and saw that there is now

The works of Richard Sibbes (7 vols)
The greek testament, Henry Alford (8 vols)

Both of those look to be good though I've not used them personally.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 4, 2008)

Alford is excellent. If you don't have any ability with Greek it will be challenging. And if you also have some Latin it will be even better. My Latin's not so good, so I miss out on a lot of nuggets. But it's worth the buy even if you don't get Greek.


----------



## Broadus (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats, Kenneth. I just saw Sibbes in pre-pub. Wish Logos would slow down on the Puritan pre-pubs. It's hard to keep up with them.

Bill


----------

